# Hallo Freunde! Gute Nachrichten für euch alle!



## Claudy (29 Aug. 2014)

Zuerst einmal möchte ich euch alle recht herzlich grüßen.
Wie ich in der Chatbox schon sagte war ich ja lange abwesend da ich sehr zu kämpfen habe mit meiner Arthrose.Ich hatte sie ja im Rücken wo ich operiert wurde und nun ist sie schon im ganzen Rücken,in einer Schulter und im Genick.Und so habe ich fast die ganze Zeit über immer 1x pro Woche in der Arztpraxis verbracht und zwischendurch jeweils 3-4 Tage in der Klinik.Nun habe ich zu allem Unglück auch noch eine Zyste in der Schulter und durch die blöde Arthrose versucht der Arzt jetzt erst einmal sie zu bewegen durch eine Serie von Spritzen.Gleich am Montag ist die erste fällig.Und so hatte ich wirklich keinen Bock mehr noch viel zu unternehmen,denn die Moral war am Boden zumal ich wieder einmal einen Bruder vor Weihnachten zu Grabe tragen musste.Ich war wirklich elend drauf da.Aber Unkraut vergeht ja bekanntlich nicht.
Aber nun zurück zur Nachricht.Habe aber auch zwischendurch nach Bildern geschaut damit ich bald anfangen kann meine Kalender 2015 für euch zu posten.Es wäre aber nett wenn vielleicht jemand von euch einen besonderen Wunsch hat welchen Kalender er haben möchte.Ob horizontal oder vertikal und welchen Promi oder Hund bzw Katze oder sonst welche Tiere.Ich kann euch sie dann auch per Mail senden wenn es kein Promi ist.
Meine E-Mail ist ....... .Also liebe Freunde haltet euch ran denn wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.Oder früher Vogel fängt den Wurm.HE HE.Also bis bald liebe Freunde.


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Aug. 2014)

Hallo Claudy erst einmal möchte ich dir wünschen das die anstehenden Behandlungen erfolgreich sind und es die bald wieder besser geht. :thumbup:

Wie währe es mal mit einem Zombie Kalender oder Promis in Horror Filmen wäre doch mal was anderes.

m.f.G Akrueger


----------



## Claudy (29 Aug. 2014)

Danke dir recht herzlich.Und ich werde versuchen dir so was zu machen.Liebe Grüsse aus Lamadelaine in luxemburg.


----------



## obiwan12 (30 Aug. 2014)

Guude Claudy,

Auch ich hoffe das die Therapie anschlägt und es dir besser geht. Ich weiß wie das ist, ich hatte einen Tumor in der Blase und lag deswegen auch 3 mal unterm Messer.

Für die Idee eines Kalender, mir ist da spontan mal HIlary Duff und ihr hübsches Hinterteil eingefallen!

MfG obi


----------



## Claudy (30 Aug. 2014)

Auch dir danke ich für die Genesungswünsche und hoffe genau wie du dass die Behandlung anschlägt und die blöde Zyste herausgenommen werden kann.
Für den Kalender werde ich mich dann schnellstens melden.:thx::thx::thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

